# Any good sump guides out there



## PandaRevenge (Jan 18, 2011)

Any good guides out there for how to set up a sump, I just bought a 150G Tank and it's sump ready with the holes and all So I just need to set up the sump and would like to do it tomorrow as its my only day off. Thanks Guys!~

The Tank will be Freshwater.

The sump will likely be around 20Galons.


----------



## davej (Apr 28, 2010)

I have one available for sale.
Its base dimension is 12" x 36"


----------



## noisetherapy (Jul 25, 2011)

Melevsreef.com | Acrylic Sumps & Refugiums

i plan to follow one of these guides this weekend. ive read it a couple times, seems simple enough.

make sure you take photos and post them! i wanna see how yours turns out! good luck!


----------

